# Should I remove the marinade before smoking?



## canyonier (Feb 2, 2021)

This evening I put 6 # of beef flank steak in a bag with some lime-cilantro flavored salad dressing.  The salad dressing is sorta thick as far as dressings go.
My question is: Should I put the flank steaks in my Yoder 640 just as they come out of the bag or should I wipe off most of the thick coating? Thought maybe I'll put on some Montreal Steak Seasoning just before the meat goes in the Yoder. 
Plan to cook at around 220 deg then finish with a reverse sear.
What do you folks think of this?
Be honest.
Glenn


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 2, 2021)

I would take them out of marinade a little earlier and place on wire racks above a sheet pan to let excess drip off before placing in smoker.  But I wouldn't wipe any of it off. 

Ryan


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 3, 2021)

Was just going to post the Opposite! ☺ You have the Dressing flavor, now you want Smoke on that Steak. Wiping of the marinade and letting the surface dry, an hour on a rack on the counter. Or better yet in front of a Fan, will form a Pellicle, a sticky layer of protein, that will capture more smoke Flavor. This is important during a Short Smoke Time before the Reverse Sear. The Dry Meat will brown better when seared as well. Addig Montreal Seasoning is fine as long as the marinade was not Salty....JJ


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 3, 2021)

I'll add, if you're going for Carne Asada style just shake off the excess and go straight to a blazing hot grill.
Let the charring be the grill flavor, and even better if it's a charcoal or wood fire.
Sear to no more than medium 140°.

I'd be very careful smoking that cut of beef, too easy to turn it into something like jerky.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 3, 2021)

chilerelleno said:


> I'll add, if you're going for Carne Asada style just shake off the excess and go straight to a blazing hot grill.
> Let the charring be the grill flavor, and even better if it's a charcoal or wood fire.
> Sear to no more than medium 140°.
> 
> ...


I think he's planning to smoke at 220 not take it to the IT of 220


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 3, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> I think he's planning to smoke at 220 not take it to the IT of 220


Oops, I misunderstood.
Fixed.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 3, 2021)

chilerelleno said:


> I'll add, if you're going for Carne Asada style just shake off the excess and go straight to a blazing hot grill.


I know he wants to smoke , but that's the way to go right there . All wood fire even better . 

For smoke I would wipe it off .


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 3, 2021)

I'd have to agree with 

 chef jimmyj
  on taking on more smoke if it was dry.  So now with all these honest answers you have a choice to make... let us know how you turn out!

Ryan


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 3, 2021)

I also agree with JJ, and I learned something new as well.   I never knew that dry meat takes on more smoke during short cooks.  Thanks JJ.


----------

